# [DUP] xorg: <>| funktionieren nicht

## Martin.Kirst

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, ich nutze eine NotebookUSB-Tastatur am PC und bei mir funktionieren unter Xorg nur die Tasten: "grösser als", "pipe", "kleiner als" nicht.

Woran kann das liegen?

Kernel 2.6.9

xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "keyboard"

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## c07

 *Martin.Kirst wrote:*   

> ich habe ein ähnliches Problem

 

Schön, dass du versuchst, einen passenden Thread dafür zu recyclen. Allerdings ist dieser nicht wirklich besonders ähnlich, während es Dutzende Threads mit ziemlich genau deinem Problem gibt (ein guter Suchbegriff dafür ist "dup").

 *Martin.Kirst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich weiß nicht, was für deine Tastatur genau passen würd, aber pc101 hat halt keine solche Taste.

----------

## mrsteven

Das müsste pc105 sein.

----------

## amne

Aus keyboard unter X funktionslos. Konsole geht! abgespalten. Duplikat von seit Umstieg auf X.org fehlen einige Zeichen.

----------

